# Lenox got neutered yesterday (11 months) pic



## KillerMik (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I really didn't want to neuter the dog if he didn't need it. After a while with where I live/how he was behaving etc. it was a much better idea to do so. All i have ever heard is good things after getting a dog neutered. Anyone have any bad experiences after doing this? Not that it really matters now because what is done is done. It was a rough night last night. He didn't sleep much and cried most of the night. I really wish I did this at a younger age but hey, this is where I was at and better now then keep waiting. Today he took his pain meds with his meal in the morning. He is just kind of hanging around today, not crying all that much really. Tail is wagging and will actually look at me again. Seems to be better, Although I dont think this lamp-shade protective collar is going to last very long. I stay on him like flies on sh*t about not biting it but unless he is sleeping he is trying to rip it off. The vet told me to try to keep it on for a week. I think I would be lucky to last the rest of the day....Thanks guys.


----------



## thrbeingcool (Mar 23, 2010)

did you try taking the collar off to see if he actually tries licking? the vet tried to get us to buy one of them, but we didn't and figured if it was a problem we could just go pick one up later. our dog didn't bother with his incision at all and we're on day 12.


----------



## KillerMik (Jun 16, 2009)

well he actually got the collar off and licked it a little bit until i yelled at him, then I just put it back on him. Its p'ing him off like crazy...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

congrats on keeping one less pitbull from producing an unwanted liter. To be honest your dog's behavior won't change at all. My chihuahua was fixed 8 months old and he marks the yard, humps everything that walks and isn't too fond of other dogs from a distance. My first dog a unpapered pit was neuther at 5 months old and grew to hate every dog in the world and wanted to go out there and kill them male or female it did not matter.

My current dog Bernie is almost 11 months old and he is intact, he marks and raises his legs outside but 0% percent accidents in our home and loves every dog so far. The thing about neutering is that it is more to be done to keep your dog from running away to mate with a female, but the surgery won't really affect its temperament at all. At 11 months you shuld be starting to get a preview of what his temperament will be like. However, at 2 years old it is safe to say that he will have his adult temperament. Desexing the dog doesn't affect his personality or temperament at all.


----------



## KillerMik (Jun 16, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> congrats on keeping one less pitbull from producing an unwanted liter. To be honest your dog's behavior won't change at all. My chihuahua was fixed 8 months old and he marks the yard, humps everything that walks and isn't too fond of other dogs from a distance. My first dog a unpapered pit was neuther at 5 months old and grew to hate every dog in the world and wanted to go out there and kill them male or female it did not matter.
> 
> My current dog Bernie is almost 11 months old and he is intact, he marks and raises his legs outside but 0% percent accidents in our home and loves every dog so far. The thing about neutering is that it is more to be done to keep your dog from running away to mate with a female, but the surgery won't really affect its temperament at all. At 11 months you shuld be starting to get a preview of what his temperament will be like. However, at 2 years old it is safe to say that he will have his adult temperament. Desexing the dog doesn't affect his personality or temperament at all.


Yea, maybe I didnt explain it very well. He is very good with other dogs, loves people, it was not his actions and behavior really. It was that I could tell he was very frustrated. He would climb up on the couch or bed and kind of put hsi body over my arm inching forward towards his groin area. Its really hard to explain but I could just tell how he was acting that he was very frustrated and angry.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KillerMik said:


> Yea, maybe I didnt explain it very well. He is very good with other dogs, loves people, it was not his actions and behavior really. It was that I could tell he was very frustrated. He would climb up on the couch or bed and kind of put hsi body over my arm inching forward towards his groin area. Its really hard to explain but I could just tell how he was acting that he was very frustrated and angry.


pits love to sit on people and get belly rubs maybe that was his way of telling you he wanted to sit on you or that he wanted a belly rub.


----------



## KillerMik (Jun 16, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> pits love to sit on people and get belly rubs maybe that was his way of telling you he wanted to sit on you or that he wanted a belly rub.


ok.....You know my dog better then me. It was just a belly rub, :clap: should have thought of that before I neutered him!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KillerMik said:


> ok.....You know my dog better then me. It was just a belly rub, :clap: should have thought of that before I neutered him!


I wasn't trying to be sarcastic, if you were thinking he wanted to mate with you unless you are a woman I hardly doubt it and even in that case I still have never heard of that. Dogs practice social grooming as well, my chihuahua puts his thing on my pits face so he can lick it and he is fixed. My chihuahua also cleans the cats body even down there, so I highly doubt your dog was trying to get you to do something to it I have never ever heard of that.

Neutering was a great idea because if your dog smelled a female in heat he would go crazy trying to escape to go after her.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awww he looks so PITTI-ful.
no pun inteneded lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would leave the collar. Its not worth the risk of him messing with it and you not catching him in time.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

buried sutures are no fun for you or the dog. especially if they have to surgically remove them lol.
the cone sucks, but you might as well just leave it. its not hurting him and IMO also the risk is too big.


----------



## KillerMik (Jun 16, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I wasn't trying to be sarcastic, if you were thinking he wanted to mate with you unless you are a woman I hardly doubt it and even in that case I still have never heard of that. Dogs practice social grooming as well, my chihuahua puts his thing on my pits face so he can lick it and he is fixed. My chihuahua also cleans the cats body even down there, so I highly doubt your dog was trying to get you to do something to it I have never ever heard of that.
> 
> Neutering was a great idea because if your dog smelled a female in heat he would go crazy trying to escape to go after her.


He would mostly do it to my girlfriend, he could also not be around any female dogs whatsoever, I tried at least a half dozen times. Everytime he would cry and wine while trying to mount the other dog, the other dog would end up biting him, he would not defend himself because he was just trying to mount, it wasnt a good situation for anyone and I dont think I will, but i really hope I dont regret doing this...


----------



## KillerMik (Jun 16, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I would leave the collar. Its not worth the risk of him messing with it and you not catching him in time.


Yea I tried taking it off for a few minutes while we went outside in the rain (that collar thing is tough to deal with in the rain going outside in wooded areas) and he was fine, but when we got back inside he went straight for it and wouldnt stop. Ill give it a few days with the collar cone and hopefully he will be good.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KillerMik said:


> He would mostly do it to my girlfriend, he could also not be around any female dogs whatsoever, I tried at least a half dozen times. Everytime he would cry and wine while trying to mount the other dog, the other dog would end up biting him, he would not defend himself because he was just trying to mount, it wasnt a good situation for anyone and I dont think I will, but i really hope I dont regret doing this...


That should def stop after the surgery and once his testasterone levels drop.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I wasn't trying to be sarcastic, if you were thinking he wanted to mate with you unless *you are a woman I hardly doubt it and even in that case I still have never heard of that.* Dogs practice social grooming as well, my chihuahua puts his thing on my pits face so he can lick it and he is fixed. My chihuahua also cleans the cats body even down there, so I highly doubt your dog was trying to get you to do something to it I have never ever heard of that.
> 
> Neutering was a great idea because if your dog smelled a female in heat he would go crazy trying to escape to go after her.


I have seen male dogs try and mount men, theres not preference when mounting lol ..........

Your boy will be fine, the most trauma he will suffer is being laughed at because of that silly lamp shade lol. Poor guy I had to laugh he looked so sad. I see no reason for you to regret this decision, all my males get neutered and have been or are very happy dogs. My Shnorkie cried the entire day after his surgery, cried so bad the vet called me 20 mins after she was done to get him immediately loll.


----------



## KillerMik (Jun 16, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I have seen male dogs try and mount men, theres not preference when mounting lol ..........
> 
> Your boy will be fine, the most trauma he will suffer is being laughed at because of that silly lamp shade lol. Poor guy I had to laugh he looked so sad. I see no reason for you to regret this decision, all my males get neutered and have been or are very happy dogs. My Shnorkie cried the entire day after his surgery, cried so bad the vet called me 20 mins after she was done to get him immediately loll.


Thanks for the info....and yea 6 hours later after posting the lamp shade is getting smaller and smaller, the only time he doesnt bite it is when hes in the cage, no room really


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

in the end, and what is most important, you did do the right thing if you had no intention of show/confirm/reproduce. as long as he is healthy and happy he still loves daddy you did the right thing. don't beat yourself up thinking about what if's. your decision is right and he love's you for it unconditionally.

i purchased my pupp from a show breeder, and i have no desire to breed him. unless my breeder contacts me and say he is the last of a certain genetic line she wants to try and save. Onyx already has his appt. date to see the man about getting relieved of future problems. and i know things will be just fine.

dont be so hard on yourself brother. you made a very positive decision


----------

